# Your thoughts and prayers please



## MesquiteMan (Jul 1, 2014)

My wife has been sick with severe cramping in the abdomen all weekend.  Finally today she asked me to take her to the ER.  She was admitted this evening and will most likely be having to undergo major surgery tomorrow (Tuesday).  The surgeon who admitted her said it was for sure unless something miraculous happens overnight.  

Please keep her on your thoughts and prayers.  I will try to provide an update on Tuesday sometime.


----------



## Edward Cypher (Jul 1, 2014)

Prayers being sent Curtis!!!!


----------



## lorbay (Jul 1, 2014)

From here too Curtis .
Lin


----------



## Karl_99 (Jul 1, 2014)

Curtis...you and your wife are in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Rossi (Jul 1, 2014)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your wife, Curtis.  -Rossi and Caro


----------



## dozuki (Jul 1, 2014)

in my prayers and thoughts.


----------



## PenPal (Jul 1, 2014)

From so far away been there and share my prayers take care Peter.


----------



## mark james (Jul 1, 2014)

Your wife and you will be in my thoughts today!


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jul 1, 2014)

Praying


----------



## MrsPTownSubbie (Jul 1, 2014)

You are in our prayers


----------



## Ronnie Breedlove (Jul 1, 2014)

Curtis we are praying for her health and comfort.


----------



## bruce119 (Jul 1, 2014)

Curtis, Sorry to hear this, We will say a prayer and keep her and you in our thoughts...

.


----------



## papaturner (Jul 1, 2014)

Praying for sure.


----------



## OZturner (Jul 1, 2014)

Thoughts and Prayers for your Wife, Her Medical Team, and For you Curtis,
Keep Strong,
Brian.


----------



## Jim Smith (Jul 1, 2014)

Curtis,

I will keep you and your wife in my thoughts and prayers.

Take care and God Bless.

Jim Smith


----------



## its_virgil (Jul 1, 2014)

Praying for your wife, for you and for her medical team.
Don


----------



## glenspens (Jul 1, 2014)

Done..prayers your way


----------



## stonepecker (Jul 1, 2014)

Saying prayers for your wife and family.
May he watch over you all.


----------



## Monty (Jul 1, 2014)

Will keep her and you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jul 1, 2014)

I said a small prayer for her - Trust in God.


----------



## buckobernie (Jul 1, 2014)

A prayer for you both. bernie


----------



## GaryMGg (Jul 1, 2014)

You got it Curtis.


----------



## walshjp17 (Jul 1, 2014)

Our thoughts are with her and you, Curtis.


----------



## jcm71 (Jul 1, 2014)

In my prayers, Curtis.


----------



## kruzzer (Jul 1, 2014)

You got em...hope all turns out well


----------



## Jim Burr (Jul 1, 2014)

Prayers out to you and your family Curtis...stay strong my friend!


----------



## tbroye (Jul 1, 2014)

Curtis

Thoughts and prayers are on the way for you and your wife.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 1, 2014)

Prayers for your wife Curtis.


----------



## thebillofwrites (Jul 1, 2014)

My thoughts and prayers are with your entire family Curtis.

Bill


----------



## scottsheapens (Jul 1, 2014)

Saying prayers now.  Trust in God.


----------



## scotian12 (Jul 1, 2014)

Prayers for you, your wife and family.   Darrell


----------



## avbill (Jul 1, 2014)

Curtis.,my prayers and thoughts are with you and your wife


----------



## loydstuts (Jul 1, 2014)

Praying for a speedy recovery.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jul 1, 2014)

Good changes have occurred and her surgery has been cancelled for today!!!!  We will see how things go the rest of the day. One hour before surgery and an improvement strong enough to cancel surgery...for now...answered prayers?  Time will tell!!


----------



## Olsarge (Jul 1, 2014)

I'll keep praying.


----------



## thewishman (Jul 1, 2014)

Prayers sent. So happy to hear about her improvement.


----------



## Rick_G (Jul 1, 2014)

Prayer sent Curtis.


----------



## triw51 (Jul 1, 2014)

Will be praying


----------



## greenmtnguy (Jul 1, 2014)

Curtis,
Thinking of you and your wife at this difficult time.


----------



## Janster (Jul 1, 2014)

.....may HIS guiding light shine on you and yours! Too, I will pray for a successful and short stay at the hospital. ........Jan


----------



## Jim15 (Jul 1, 2014)

I hope things continue to improve. She will be in my prayers.


----------



## Pete275 (Jul 1, 2014)

Good thoughts and prayers for you and your family.
Wayne


----------



## Akula (Jul 1, 2014)

Sent up


----------



## plano_harry (Jul 1, 2014)

Yes, I would call it answered prayers.  Coincidences are the things we don't give God credit for.  Will continue praying for her Curtis.  Let us know.


----------



## Band Saw Box (Jul 1, 2014)

We'll be praying for you both.


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Jul 1, 2014)

I hope all goes well for your wife and you! It must be somewhat relieving that the surgery is cancelled for now. Hopefully this is evidence of the power of prayer from a close online community.


----------



## jsolie (Jul 1, 2014)

Just now saw this... prayers sent for you & your wife.


----------



## Ligget (Jul 2, 2014)

Prayers sent!


----------



## workinforwood (Jul 2, 2014)

Wish you and the wife all the best Curtis.


----------



## CaptG (Jul 3, 2014)

Prayers sent.


----------



## seamus7227 (Jul 3, 2014)

Prayers sent your way buddy!


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jul 3, 2014)

Well folks, we are home now!  Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers.  Let me tell you a little about what happened and how you helped...

Wife got really sick last weekend.  Nausea, vomiting, and bad cramping such as what she experienced last year before her gallbladder was taken out..  By Monday, she was in such excruciating pain she asked me to take her to the ER.  CT scans showed a mechanical bowel obstruction.  This is the type that is caused by a twist or kink in the bowel or scar tissue constricting the bowel.  She was admitted by the general surgeon with expectations of MAJOR abdominal surgery on Tuesday.

On Tuesday morning, I posted here as well as on Facebook asking for thoughts and prayers.  The Dr. came in around 8 am and said that her problem would most likely not remedy itself and was most likely due to scar tissue from her gallbladder surgery.  The CT scan showed a clear, definite obstruction, I saw it myself.  The surgery was scheduled for 1 pm on Tuesday.  The plan was to open her abdomen with a 10-24" incision and fix the bowel as necessary.  THIS IS MAJOR SURGERY according to the Dr. with at least one week in the hospital afterwards and 8-10 weeks recovery time at home. 

My wife is a non-practicing catholic but her mom is very devout.  She asked my wife if she could have the local priest come and anoint her and pray for her.  Of course she said yes.  The priest showed up around 10:30 am or so and actually had to wait while my wife signed the consent for surgery.  He did the ritual and left.

At 11:15 or so, my wife needed to use the bathroom.  She went and basically completely emptied her bowels.  I immediately had the nurse call the Dr and he cancelled the surgery for the day!  He came to visit later that afternoon and said he wanted to keep her for at least another day and do an xray.  He rescheduled the surgery tentatively for Wednesday at 1pm just in case.  He came in Wednesday and said the xray showed some improvement but not complete.  He said surgery was still a real possibility and wanted to repeat it Thursday (today).  He started allowing her to eat real food and she was feeling MUCH better.

Today, she had the xray and he came for a visit mid afternoon.  He said the xray looked completely normal as if nothing was ever wrong!  There was no evidence of the problem and it had completely reversed itself.  He commented that this was very unusual and was quite surprised.  I told him I had folks from all over the wold saying up a prayer and thinking positive thoughts for her!

So, thank you all again from both of us!


----------



## Jim Burr (Jul 3, 2014)

Outstanding!! Glad we could pitch in!!


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Jul 3, 2014)

That is amazing news Curtis. I am glad to hear that your wife is feeling better and has avoided surgery!


----------



## Scott (Jul 3, 2014)

Excellent!

Scott.


----------



## nava1uni (Jul 3, 2014)

Curtis,
I am glad that your wife is doing better.  She is lucky she did not have to have surgery.


----------



## el_d (Jul 3, 2014)

Great news Curtis.  Our prayers are still with you and yours bud.


----------



## robutacion (Jul 4, 2014)

Wow, Curtis those are indeed good news for all involved...!:wink:

Seeing our loved ones in pain, is 10 times more painful than the worse pain I ever experienced so, is good that is all over...!

A little rest, for both of you and , everything will be back to normal...!:biggrin:

Best regards,
Cheers
George


----------



## PR_Princess (Jul 4, 2014)

That is indeed great news Curtis!


----------



## BayouPenturner (Jul 4, 2014)

Curtis I will keep her in my prayers,  please keep us updated.  God can heal.


----------



## thebillofwrites (Jul 4, 2014)

Excellent news !!!!
I am very happy for your family.
I like hearing good news.

Bill


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Jul 4, 2014)

That is fantastic Curtis. I pray you may continue to see the Lord working in your lives.


----------



## JohnU (Jul 4, 2014)

Best wishes, thoughts and prayers to you and your wife.  I hope she's feeling better soon.


----------



## Marko50 (Jul 4, 2014)

Done.


----------



## jppensplus (Jul 4, 2014)

You and your wife are in my prayers


----------



## Jim15 (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks for the great news. She will remain in my prayers.


----------



## southernclay (Jul 4, 2014)

Awesome news, love hearing the results of prayers!


----------



## Monty (Jul 4, 2014)

Great news. Will still keep the family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## broitblat (Jul 6, 2014)

Probably one of the most wonderful pieces of news I've ever read here...

  -Barry


----------



## rblakemore (Jul 6, 2014)

Curtis, great news; my wife and I really appreciate you and your wife; our prayers for both of you.


----------



## plano_harry (Jul 6, 2014)

Great news Curtis!  Always great to see God work.  He is The Great Physician and sometimes He works through doctors.


----------



## tim self (Jul 6, 2014)

Sorry for the late response but prayers for you and yours.


----------



## Janster (Jul 7, 2014)

..Wonderful, you and your bride were showered in prayers! "HE" does what "HE" does very well! .....Jan


----------

